# Your GL's position on reading Ritual versus reciting Ritual by memory



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2020)

Does your Grand Lodge have a position on if the ceremonial can be read or must be recited - or is it left to individual lodges to decide ?
Use the comments section to elaborate..


----------



## Scoops (Nov 30, 2020)

Nothing should be read here, barring the chaplain's prayers. The IPM and secretary may have a ritual book open to assist prompting the master and everyone else respectively. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Nov 30, 2020)

I believe that reading is not an option in my Lodge (under the Supervision of GLoS).

In fact during each of my initial interviews and when I first met some of my brethren I was asked if I could recite verses in old-fashioned English with archaic expressions by heart. It seemed to be a pretty strong requirement.

I assume that it's the same rule across the GLoS, but I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Agent orange (Dec 1, 2020)

GL of S - Requires all degree work and ceremonial work to be recited, not read.

Bill McMurdo.
United Kingdom.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

